# What do you look for in a composer's website



## chillbot (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm curious. I find myself looking at a lot of your websites.

(Mostly at some point I need to update my own website which I haven't changed in 15 years and don't advertise and don't promote and don't care about. I've also never tweeted in my life, I don't know what instagram or snapchat is, except that I lost a lot of money buying snapchat stock, and I'm on facebook but have never used it for self-promotion. I guess I'm a dinosaur.)

I have no idea if this helps anyone but when I look at your website, what I am interested in is, in order:

1) A picture of you. Is this weird? Maybe it's weird. I just find myself wanting to have a picture of you in my head. It helps me relate.

2) A bio or "about" page. I enjoy reading this. Sometimes I'm 100% sold on you after this and other times I leave thinking you're a total douche. But I think it's about the most important thing on your site.

3) The general layout or design of your website, how sleek it is, how professional it looks, how simple it is to navigate.

4) Gear and studio pics, but this is just me and has nothing to do with hiring you, I just love gear and studio pics.

I guess that's the main thing I look at, I'm either sold by this point or not sold. Then after that maybe:

5) Credits/awards/whatever... meh. You can so often tell when these are white lies or exaggerated. When you're legit, you can tell. When you're not legit... I feel like it does more harm than good putting that one trailer or one big placement you got that was like :10 seconds of audio.

6) Music. OK so a lot of times I leave a site feeling really good or bad about it and don't even bother to listen to the music. I guess I listen if it's sort of neither good nor bad and somewhere in the middle and I'm trying to make up my mind.

EDIT: 7) Contact info is good to have, if needed. Also location very important.

My questions are:

What do you look for in a website? List yours like I listed above. Am I crazy that the actual music tracks take a backseat to me?

And, how different is it if a producer or director is looking at your website vs a fellow composer? How do you think they would prioritize it?


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 18, 2018)

That was insightful, thanks Chillbot. I'll be curious to hear more feedback from others since I'm procrastinating with my own music/composing site. I go back and forth about the tone, the features, the aesthetic, but everyone looks for different things on sites...or do they? I think you nailed it in terms of order of importance. It is odd that often music is the last thing I judge on a fellow composer's site, but I think getting an idea of the artist through pics, bios, credits, design/site layout, almost makes the music more resonant by the time I get to it, especially if I'm impressed by the site.


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 18, 2018)

I personally went for a "one page" approach. Me, my music, about me, contact form.

What I look for is essentially, who is that guy, what sound does he make and how can I get in touch. In that order - I built my site in that way. Big picture with short description, then music, then more about me, then credits, then contact form.

You can have a look of course (It's right in my signature) and also give feedback to it.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 18, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> You can have a look of course (It's right in my signature) and also give feedback to it.


I like your site. It's a great pic of you, you look very sincere. You satisfy two of my most important needs, who you are and where you are.

This is personal to me and has nothing to do with your site, and I feel like most professionals would disagree here, but I like to see a touch of humor in the site or in the bio. Again, just me. I give your site a solid A.

But I'm a composer and not someone looking to hire you, so I'm wondering what do the producers/directors/importantguys of the world look for in a website...?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 18, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I think getting an idea of the artist through pics, bios, credits, design/site layout, almost makes the music more resonant by the time I get to it, especially if I'm impressed by the site.


This is my thinking. I only listen to music after all of the other criteria. And by then I already have an idea of you, for better or for worse.

Oh and another thing that is the absolute worst... sites that auto-play music. I think this is out-dated and I haven't come across many in the past few years that do this. But please guys/gals, never ever make your music auto-play.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't have the need for one. I don't write music directly for films or tv. Or trailers or adverts directly. Never joined Facebook ever, Twitter or any other type of mass social media data collection agency.
If you are writing for people to order then I could see the usefulness of your own website.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 19, 2018)

Make sure it works well on mobile devices as the majority of traffic will come from mobile devices. Make sure to choose readable "larger" fonts (we're not all 20).

Stylistically, and I'm not sure what's the best, be consistent in how you describe yourself. By example, "I have written ...", or "Allan has written ...", or "We have written ..."

Selling personal services, I'd would go with a first-person style.


----------



## Karma (Mar 19, 2018)

I too like to have a picture of chillbot on my website.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the simpler the better, while still looking pro. Regarding the music samples on a site, I personally think this is vital; it's what has gotten me a lot of my work. I have also talked with clients about my site, and the common consensus is that none of them bother to read about the studio gear, credits, or news. They just wanted to hear if I could actually write decent music. So really, all you need IMO is a brief introduction/bio page, music/video/film samples, and a contact page. That is really it. Some sites have composers boasting on and on about all their awards, experience, blah blah blah, and their music samples are just plain awful.

I have also pondered pictures of myself on the site, and I might do this for the reason you mentioned...it turns you into an actual person as opposed to some entity on the internet.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 19, 2018)

Add a *blog* where you talk about behind the scenes of project you worked on or some score walkthroughs, etc.
My site is outdated and I'm in the process of re-creating it. I'll watch this space for more ideas.

Some more ideas for you:
http://www.spencerbradham.com/ - Very extensive & beautiful design
http://www.junkiexl.com/ - Good website, covers a lot of sections

I have a couple more bookmarked, lemme know if interested.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I'm curious. I find myself looking at a lot of your websites.
> 
> (Mostly at some point I need to update my own website which I haven't changed in 15 years and don't advertise and don't promote and don't care about. I've also never tweeted in my life, I don't know what instagram or snapchat is, except that I lost a lot of money buying snapchat stock, and I'm on facebook but have never used it for self-promotion. I guess I'm a dinosaur.)
> 
> ...



thats means.. that.. YOU have a website? its been in cyberspace all this time?! 15 years?! i HAVE to see that!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> 1) A picture of you. Is this weird?



I agree -- I do think it's strange that it's so important to me, but I really like to see a picture too. I don't think it should make any difference but somehow it does.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I'm curious. I find myself looking at a lot of your websites.
> 
> (Mostly at some point I need to update my own website which I haven't changed in 15 years and don't advertise and don't promote and don't care about. I've also never tweeted in my life, I don't know what instagram or snapchat is, except that I lost a lot of money buying snapchat stock, and I'm on facebook but have never used it for self-promotion. I guess I'm a dinosaur.)
> 
> ...



as for a real response  

i was looking into this as well. and looked into all the composers websites and wha was going on. some are like a hub for fandom like bear mcgready, others are non existent, like some of the folks at remote control. 
so it depends. many people are chasing gigs so websites and social media are important. 

at the end i looked more at the people who hire composers... directors, producers and editors. i saw their websites and see how they sell themselves and seeing what they place on their site makes it useful to see what they wold like to see in composer's site. for example, there is no more demo reel with everything on it. now its short snippets of the video of specific styles for example; action cue.. and it would be on top of video. the video would also show the level you have worked on. that way the producers would be like, ok i need Ad music thats shows epic, then if they see a composer worked on an ad for a similar type of client but maybe its not as epic or just different they might still be interested. and if they later listen to a soundcloud playlist they might find something more epic. and bam! hired. 

i think the studios pics are good supplement after they see the composer has worked on big clients. 

but not sure yet if its useful. maybe for the younger instagram crowd? like you meet them after an LA party and they see your studio and they would be aweee.. dope...this guys legit! so much gear yo. (thats my millennial impression lol)


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2018)

Karma said:


> I too like to have a picture of chillbot on my website.



with .. or without _the_ desk?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 19, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> it turns you into an actual person as opposed to some entity on the internet.


I agree with this. And yet I also stay mostly anonymous on the internet. I think I am in a generation (mid 40s) that understands just enough of the internet to be terrified of it. So I keep my distance, but I also cautiously realize it's the way of the future. Anything I read I tend to read with an attitude of "well this is the internet so it may or may not be accurate" but if it's your own website I generally accept that it's probably you and you didn't make up a whole website and pic just to catfish me. Anyway if I have to internet then I like seeing you, both in picture and in bio.

I'm actually trying to hire someone that I met on the internet, here on VI-C of all places. More on that later if it works out. But there's a part of me that is just shocked at myself.



gsilbers said:


> thats means.. that.. YOU have a website? its been in cyberspace all this time?! 15 years?! i HAVE to see that!


You know my name, over/under on finding it is 2 mouse clicks.



tav.one said:


> Add a *blog* where you talk about behind the scenes of project you worked on or some score walkthroughs, etc.


Yes this is good. I think that would be #3 on my list behind pic and bio.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 19, 2018)

@chillbot

I’ve been using ‘Reelcrafter’ which is a subscription service for making demo reels. I use it as a pseudo website in fact. The link below was for a specific show I was pitching, in the animation genre. I like the way it works, and you can have different reels for different ‘campaigns’ or projects/pitches. You can also get feedback on if people go to the page and play stuff, which has turned out to be a revelation in and of itself.
Making reels is fairly easy, and uploading tunes is easy too. 

Hope you don’t find my bio makes me look like a douche, but hell, I hate making bios too...like alot.

the website-
https://reelcrafter.com/

and an example of mine-
https://rcrft.co/reel/31e6e52e-7ad5-4015-b5ba-7ed62090d370

I’ll pull the link in a few days, I don’t want this link active too long. ( and I don’t care if you listen or play anything, it’s just an example of an online reel making service )


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 19, 2018)

+1 for reelcrafter. Nice service, I use it for specialized pitching mostly. Upload my tracks there and create reels for the job. That way it has consistency.

When I pitch, and they want a demo reel, I add a special reelcrafter link. My website is in my signature anyway, so if they want to hear more/know more about me -> there it is. The Website is who I am, the reel is what I can do for their project.

I embedded to general reels on my website from reelcrafter - I don't like SoundCloud


----------



## chillbot (Mar 19, 2018)

dgburns said:


> I’ll pull the link in a few days, I don’t want this link active too long.


Great site. I like it much. Great tracks great bio.

Now I'll tell you what I don't like, and it's minor. I understand you just put this reel together but "the fly that thought it was a vampire" is like a 2 on the volume scale and "fun rock ska mashup" is an ELEVEN. Just look at those waveforms. And it auto-plays from one to the other. That is a serious shock on the speakers. Might consider normalizing all your tracks to a certain level.

Also do you really need to include "daytime" in "daytime emmy nominated composer" (and there should be some hyphens in there). I mean if you're nominated you're nominated. Just call it emmy-nominated composer, that's fair. The "daytime" degrades it (sorry, not my opinion) and furthermore you capitalized it which brings more attention to the word.

Lastly, holy cow putting your actual tele on there. Brave, man. I wouldn't do it.

All that is minor, I really enjoyed your site. Well done, and your music is stellar to boot.

EDIT: Oh also, I liked the lengths of your tracks on this reel... showed off a broad spectrum in a short amount of time. Minus the jump in volume.


----------



## JJP (Mar 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Also do you really need to include "daytime" in "daytime emmy nominated composer" (and there should be some hyphens in there). I mean if you're nominated you're nominated. Just call it emmy-nominated composer, that's fair.


Oh, not sure I agree with this. I had somebody brag about being nominated for an Emmy a few years ago, and I remember thinking, "I don't remember that." I had worked on the Emmys so I was pretty familiar with the nominees.

I went back, looked, and couldn't find the person and began to grow suspicious. Then I realized it was the Daytime Emmys, and it seemed like person was dropping the "Daytime" in the hope everyone would just assume it was a Primetime Emmy. It felt kinda sleazy and made me not want to work with the person.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 19, 2018)

JJP said:


> Oh, not sure I agree with this. I had somebody brag about being nominated for an Emmy a few years ago, and I remember thinking, "I don't remember that." I had worked on the Emmys so I was pretty familiar with the nominees.
> 
> I went back, looked, and couldn't find the person and began to grow suspicious. Then I realized it was the Daytime Emmys, and it seemed like person was dropping the "Daytime" in the hope everyone would just assume it was a Primetime Emmy. It felt kinda sleazy and made me not want to work with the person.


I wonder about this, so please educate me. I've never been even close to considered for an emmy much less nominated in any of the categories. But I do vote on them every year. I would have thought winning a "daytime" emmy was equally as satisfying as winning any emmy at all. Is there a difference? I honestly feel naive I thought it was all the same.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 20, 2018)

I dont read personal websites at all.. unless there are some compelling stories maybe


----------



## dgburns (Mar 20, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Great site. I like it much. Great tracks great bio.
> 
> Now I'll tell you what I don't like, and it's minor. I understand you just put this reel together but "the fly that thought it was a vampire" is like a 2 on the volume scale and "fun rock ska mashup" is an ELEVEN. Just look at those waveforms. And it auto-plays from one to the other. That is a serious shock on the speakers. Might consider normalizing all your tracks to a certain level.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, will adjust accordingly. The phone number is because it’s a private link to a specific person. Link will be dead now that you saw it.

Thanks for the honesty, so hard to pull from people, especially important when you need to work to eat.

Anyway, that’s Reelcrafter.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 20, 2018)

JJP said:


> Oh, not sure I agree with this. I had somebody brag about being nominated for an Emmy a few years ago, and I remember thinking, "I don't remember that." I had worked on the Emmys so I was pretty familiar with the nominees.
> 
> I went back, looked, and couldn't find the person and began to grow suspicious. Then I realized it was the Daytime Emmys, and it seemed like person was dropping the "Daytime" in the hope everyone would just assume it was a Primetime Emmy. It felt kinda sleazy and made me not want to work with the person.



So not to derail this, but re: the Emmy. Never has this award been so annoying for me to deal with. For exactly this reason.

I won an Emmy award years ago for my work on the Wonder Pets. I was part of the TEAM that won the award; I received an Emmy certificate for my work on the show as an orchestrator and Midi Mockup specialist. It is a Daytime Emmy award.

I went through countless iterations of "how do I promote this/advertise/comment on this" in my website, in my pitch, etc.? People telling me, "put Daytime in front, so people don't think you're sleazy", "Don't put Daytime in front", "Make sure you tell people you were not the lead composer, it's a TEAM Emmy", "Hey, an Emmy is an Emmy, Rock it out".

Plus, whenever I'd tell people that, I'd get (9 times out of 10), "wow, man, way to brag. Umm, I guess that's something (dripping with sarcasm)." I've never, EVER, gotten work from having an Emmy.

So, I ended up dropping that info from my conversations. It's just not worth it. People I want to work with get all suspicious of it; potential clients have unpredictable reactions to it, and trying to wordsmith it is just a pain in the ass.

Nowadays, if someone asks me, "Hey, you got an Emmy, right?". I tell them the truth. 

"Yeah, I have an Emmy certificate for working on the Wonderpets. It's awesome, it does a great job of hiding a crack on the wall outside my daughter's bedroom. That's pretty much all it does."

Mike


----------



## Blake Ewing (Mar 20, 2018)

I don’t honestly look at a lot of composer websites, so I guess I’m not directly answering the question. But, I think I generally skew toward clean, simplicity. A one page design seems to work well for accessing most info with additional linked pages focusing in on specific elements if the user is further interested. I agree about a picture - I believe it humanizes the name/band/brand and that’s important if you are searching for someone you might want to work with on various projects. Ancillary things like social media links and other ways of engagement and contact are critical in today’s market, imo. 

I’m not sure I have my location listed, but that’s a good point I think I’ll check out as I can see how that might be useful in some situations. 

I think design elements are also VERY important (especially to creative types), like choosing fonts and colors. That’s easy to overlook, but nothing screams out of touch to me than seeing a black background with some neon green text in a weird font. 

It’s way too easy to have a great site today with all of the premade templates out there, so much so that it might be better to not have one at all if you aren’t going to keep it relevant.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 20, 2018)

Farkle said:


> So not to derail this, but re: the Emmy. Never has this award been so annoying for me to deal with. For exactly this reason.
> 
> I won an Emmy award years ago for my work on the Wonder Pets. I was part of the TEAM that won the award; I received an Emmy certificate for my work on the show as an orchestrator and Midi Mockup specialist. It is a Daytime Emmy award.
> 
> ...



Sick brag, bro.


Just kidding.. that is very enlightening. Never would have occurred to me.


----------



## hmountan (Mar 20, 2018)

Farkle said:


> So not to derail this, but re: the Emmy. Never has this award been so annoying for me to deal with. For exactly this reason.
> 
> I won an Emmy award years ago for my work on the Wonder Pets. I was part of the TEAM that won the award; I received an Emmy certificate for my work on the show as an orchestrator and Midi Mockup specialist. It is a Daytime Emmy award.
> 
> ...



I once assisted a composer who won an Emmy for some work he did in the Beijing Olympics. I remember asking him where it was and he told me to look in the bathroom. It sat on a shelf holding an extra roll of toilet paper. Such a humble and down to earth guy. :D


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 20, 2018)

hmountan said:


> I once assisted a composer who won an Emmy for some work he did in the Beijing Olympics. I remember asking him where it was and he told me to look in the bathroom. It sat on a shelf holding an extra roll of toilet paper. Such a humble and down to earth guy. :D



Excuse the language, but I have to:

That's strategic placement - so young interns and assistant don't "shit their pants" but the bowl while seeing "Damn, that guy got an Emmy!"


----------



## Daryl (Mar 20, 2018)

Why would you look at a composer's Website?


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 20, 2018)

My auntie won a BAFTA. I said please don't do anything pretentious like using it as a doorstop and when you die, leave it to me so I can pretend I won it.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 20, 2018)

In general with personal websites, seeing someone write about themselves in the third person is annoying. Endless name and company drops. The guitarist Ben Monder had one that got more and more ridiculous as it went on and ended with him shooting Abraham Lincoln and dying in 1865. 

And this is probably the best "About" section on any musician/creative website imo:

http://www.chessmith.com/about.html


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 20, 2018)

I have one which is on purpose, very basic: a picture of myself, my music and a contact page. Period.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 21, 2018)

Infiniquity said:


> I have one which is on purpose, very basic: a picture of myself, my music and a contact page. Period.



Nice and clean. Love the PRS!


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Mar 21, 2018)

I was working on mine today. I got it to where you can see a short bio, contact info, some top credits, a photo, and a 3 minute demo reel that quickly runs through various genres all on the home page. That should be enough for most, since I use it as sort of a resume that I send to people. Not really something that's meant to be found naturally, but that',s fine if people do!

More credits and more music examples are available just a click away on the other pages. But I think having a condesned version of all the essential info on the home page is a good idea.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 21, 2018)

chillbot said:


> What do you look for in a website?



1) Easy access to important info, fewer the clicks to get to what I'm looking for the better. 

2) A good general rule I try and follow is to keep the really important stuff _above the fold_, or above that initial first scroll for the user. For whatever reason, unless they really like you, most people simply don't scroll down past what's initially presented on the page. (or maybe only bots are visiting the site?). 

3) Also what you said, music that autoplays is an instant kiss of death. The user should be the one in control of that, not the site itself. 

4) I really appreciate when the credits or awards are URLs to the sources. It's annoying too google something and realize it's a fabrication. But assuming it's real, it's nice to just be a click away. 



> Am I crazy that the actual music tracks take a backseat to me?



I don't think this is crazy man, it's sort of like getting to know someone before you hear their music, which is how it usually work IRL. Sometimes, I like guessing what their music will sound like before I hear it. 

Also, I'm curious, are there any specific things you read in a bio that make you think that someone's a douche? I ask because I HATE reading humblebrags. And at the same time, there are pieces of information that really should be on your site. I only put up a press page after a few of my honest friends yelled at me for being modest. It still makes me uncomfortable. If I had my way, a site would just be a page with album covers and nothing else...


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 22, 2018)

I was going to suggest your site a few days ago on this thread, Kyle. It's a great one and you do pretty much everything right throughout. It has inspired me to tweak my site-in-progress.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 23, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Also, I'm curious, are there any specific things you read in a bio that make you think that someone's a douche? I ask because I HATE reading humblebrags. And at the same time, there are pieces of information that really should be on your site. I only put up a press page after a few of my honest friends yelled at me for being modest. It still makes me uncomfortable. If I had my way, a site would just be a page with album covers and nothing else...


Your site is good, concise and to the point. The only thing I would question is do you need to capitalize "astronomy" and "astrophysics"? I wasn't actually sure, I looked it up and found this:

"Except for languages, such as English, French and Japanese, the names of academic disciplines, majors, minors, programs and courses of study are not proper nouns and should not be capitalized. General references, such as bachelor's, master's or doctoral degree, are not capitalized"

Of course I found that on the internet so who knows. The reason I bring it up is that capitalizing those words call attention to them and is the only tiny bit of "douchey" on your site in my opinion. Whereas it's really one of the coolest bits of information on your site, and sets you apart from probably every other composer in the world.... better to be more subtle about it.

I'm trying to find an example of the bios that I hate without throwing any composer under the bus. I'll post if I find one. They basically don't tell me anything about you, while droning on and on about your education and all the shit you did in college and the stupid awards you got while in school, or listing every trailer or tv placement you've ever gotten, or listing every film that you've scored and including all the semi-famous b-list actors/actresses in it and all the festivals it won a prize from which had nothing to do with the music. Bios = bios, credits = credits, and no one wants to read your resume.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey thank you kindly jiffy, feel free to reach out for any feedback 

And thank you @chillbot for the honesty - you're totally right about the capitalization. I wrongly-assumed it worked the same as capitalizing a language or religion. https://www.bc.edu/offices/omc/styleguide/capitalization.html (Boston College) and a plethora of others agree with your reference too. And subtlety is just, always a good rule of thumb. 

You've also brought to mind several composer sites I've seen that fit your last paragraph like a glove. Don't wanna attach their links but I want them to read your post over and over again.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 27, 2018)

chillbot said:


> They basically don't tell me anything about you, while droning on and on about your education and all the shit you did in college and the stupid awards you got while in school, or listing every trailer or tv placement you've ever gotten, or listing every film that you've scored and including all the semi-famous b-list actors/actresses in it and all the festivals it won a prize from which had nothing to do with the music. Bios = bios, credits = credits, and no one wants to read your resume.



I agree completely. However, this is why I feel (from my experience, anyways) that music samples are a huge deal on your website. Clients will basically tell me "we can hear from your demos that you can write music, we have a project this needs music just like your track called bla-bla-bla". Honestly, no one cares about musical education, degrees and awards.


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 27, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I agree completely. However, this is why I feel (from my experience, anyways) that music samples are a huge deal on your website. Clients will basically tell me "we can hear from your demos that you can write music, we have a project this needs music just like your track called bla-bla-bla". Honestly, no one cares about musical education, degrees and awards.



I know, I'm a nobody with no credits at all - but exactly that happend in the last shortfilm I did. The client looked at my website, saw my big photo of myself (so the client already knows "who I am", goes through my music and takes me.

Then, in the initial meeting about the clients vision about the soundtrack and the kind of music, two of my pieces in the portfolio were mentioned like "I really like these two tracks there, I think something in that style would fit perfectly".

So I already had a few major points done:
- Who I am
- What music do I make (don't fake your abilities in your portfolio imo)
- Already have some reference in which direction it would go, without needing to hear temp first

The client didn't ask me about any award or education. Awards are nice to "showoff", but when push comes to shove - either you deliver or you don't - no award can help you there.


----------



## catsass (Mar 27, 2018)

I like to see a dozen or so animated gifs strategically placed around scrolling text welcoming me to the site. Exclusive use of the Comic Sans font is a must. An enormous visitor counter at the bottom of each page is useful and informative, as well as a guest book so I'm able to let the composer know I was there and thoroughly enjoyed the hell out of myself. A 'Yo Mama' jokes section is always a welcome addition, but not a requirement. I also enjoy seeing 'Under Construction' animated gifs to let me know when a linked page is a work in progress.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 27, 2018)

catsass said:


> I like to see a dozen or so animated gifs strategically place around scrolling text welcoming me to the site. Exclusive use of the Comic Sans font is a must. An enormous visitor counter at the bottom of each page is useful and informative, as well as a guest book so I'm able to let the composer know I was there and thoroughly enjoyed the hell out of myself. A 'Yo Mama' jokes section is always a welcome addition, but not a requirement. I also enjoy seeing 'Under Construction' animated gifs to let me know when a linked page is a work in progress.



Perfection.


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm seriously considering a "Yo Mama" jokes page now...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 28, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I'm seriously considering a "Yo Mama" jokes page now...



If you're a cellist, they could be "Yo Yo Mama" jokes! Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 28, 2018)

^^ That deserves a whole site.


----------

